# [CM9] Can't sync calendar



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

As it says in the title, I can't get the Calendar to sync. It doesn't show up in my accounts screen either.


----------



## Darinmc (Sep 8, 2011)

Same here, did the acme install over top cm7, anyone run a clean install?


----------



## waqs (Jan 20, 2012)

I've done a clean install and have the same issue, hopefully it'll be fixed soon


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Flash Gapps fix zip yet?

If not remove email accounts, clear data on email/gmail and calendar.

Boot into CWM and flash fix.

Gapps Fixer: http://www.multiupload.com/2Q3UAJBDEB

If that doesn't work, wipe data in CWM.

Sent from my HP Touchpad running ICS


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Flash Gapps fix zip yet?
> 
> If not remove email accounts, clear data on email/gmail and calendar.
> 
> ...


Trying this now


----------



## vindication84 (Jan 20, 2012)

My calendar FC's every time I try to open it...


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

vindication84 said:


> My camera FC's every time I try to open it...


camera is known to be bunk.

as for the original issue, i did a clean install through CWM with gapps 7.1 and i have no issues other thans the ones known.
calendar syncs perfect,market is fine ect....no issues.


----------



## mastamind518 (Nov 8, 2011)

> Flash Gapps fix zip yet?
> 
> If not remove email accounts, clear data on email/gmail and calendar.
> 
> ...


Fixer worked for my calendar. Thanks!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## vindication84 (Jan 20, 2012)

Turdbogls said:


> camera is known to be bunk.
> 
> as for the original issue, i did a clean install through CWM with gapps 7.1 and i have no issues other thans the ones known.
> calendar syncs perfect,market is fine ect....no issues.


Lol whoops, I meant calendar. FC's on me.


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

The fixer links are all dead. Does anyone have another mirror?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

TheBiles said:


> The fixer links are all dead. Does anyone have another mirror?


Use this Gapps should not need the Gapps fix.

Flash 4.0.3 Gapps: (From Fabulous, excellent Android dev)

http://goo-inside.me/roms/fabolous/gapps/signed_GAPPS-IML74K-010112.zip

You can try flashing over your current setup, after removing all email accounts.

If that doesn't work, you might have to format System and wipe data, and flash CM9, this Gapps, and the charging/systemui fix.

Sent from my HP Touchpad running ICS


----------

